# Discreet, inward facing dashcam



## UpNorthDriver (May 14, 2017)

I'd like a dashcam to protect me against false accusations and give me evidence if I am assaulted. It'd be a bonus if it also filmed the road, but my main interest is in a discreet inward facing camera. Some people may not like being on camera, and give me poor reviews as a result. I'd like something that the rider generally will not eve notice. If fellow posters can confirm riders don't care about being recorded (the videos would all just be deleted/overwritten anyway unless there's an incident of some kind), then it doesn't have to be discreet.


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

I use 'background video recorder' Uses your phone and is free in the Google Play Store, not sure about iTunes. Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

There are a few apps available to do this on your phone but if your looking for a standalone setup that's set it and forget it, the best on the market is the Blackvue line. From single channel to dual channel setups, they are the best. Check them out on the ole interwebs and do a little reading up on what's possible. Blackvue cams aren't the cheapest out there by any means but worth it if you plan on ubering for any amount of time.


----------



## UpNorthDriver (May 14, 2017)

What I'm leaning toward now is a camera that only records me, keeping the passenger out of frame. As long as I'm being recorded, I can prove I'm behaving myself, and I would have proof if someone attacked me. I can't see any passenger being bothered by a camera that only records me. They would be offscreen and unrecorded (aside form audio), so long as they keep their hands to themselves and stay out of my personal space. Does anyone have any suggestions on a cameras that's good for only recording the driver? I'd like it to be small and not require much power. I'd also like the camera to have self-contained storage with an SD card.


----------



## UpNorthDriver (May 14, 2017)

I'm going to start another thread on the exact type of camera I'm looking for (one that is well suited for only recording the driver). It would be helpful if the mods could delete this one.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Grill said:


> I use 'background video recorder' . . .


Can you tell us which of the many named "Background Video Recorder' you use? App maker would help.


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Can you tell us which of the many named "Background Video Recorder' you use? App maker would help.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks Grill! I will check it out.

I'm a VERY part time driver and the BlackVue would cost me about 1-2 months of profit after operating expenses to purchase and I just don't want to do that.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Fair warning but you may want to check local legalities about recording people without their knowledge. In public, i.e. front facing camera, is one thing. Inside the vehicle may be another.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

California is a two party consent state. Posting a sign or sticker clearly visible to pax covers all legalities.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> Fair warning but you may want to check local legalities about recording people without their knowledge. In public, i.e. front facing camera, is one thing. Inside the vehicle may be another.


Yep, I understand this and I know that California is all party consent. I really don't care. This is for my protection and will never be used to post on social media mostly because I have no social media accounts.  Seriously, I don't care if I get fined for illegal recording if that illegal recording can prove that I did not in fact rape or attack my passenger. It is a safety net and I can't justify the cost of the expensive cameras when I am driving at most 8 hours/week.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Yep, I understand this and I know that California is all party consent. I really don't care. This is for my protection and will never be used to post on social media mostly because I have no social media accounts.  Seriously*, I don't care if I get fined for illegal recording* if that illegal recording can prove that I did not in fact rape or attack my passenger. It is a safety net and I can't justify the cost of the expensive cameras when I am driving at most 8 hours/week.


Are you sure about that?



> Invasion of Privacy Act: California - A violation of _Penal Code_ § 632 can lead to a fine of up to *$2,500* and/or *imprisonment for up to a year*. In addition, the violator may be subject to civil liability in the amount of *$3,000* or three times the amount of any actual damages sustained as a result.


I'd just put up a sign and rather not deal with potential law suits, that could, at the very least, tie up your time, energy and sleep for months...


----------



## Beritknight (Feb 18, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Seriously, I don't care if I get fined for illegal recording if that illegal recording can prove that I did not in fact rape or attack my passenger.


A lifetime of cop shows on TV have taught me that the video evidence won't be admissible if it was illegally taken.

I have no idea if that holds up in real life or not, just something to think about ;-)


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'd just put up a sign and rather not deal with potential law suits, that could, at the very least, tie up your time, energy and sleep for months...


Yep, sign is there on the dashboard. You will just have to trust me on this since the camera isn't facing that way. ;-)

$2.5K fine vs being charged and convicted of rape. This is a no brainer to me. Sort of like being charged with a discharge of a weapon in the city limits vs being murdered.



Beritknight said:


> A lifetime of cop shows on TV have taught me that the video evidence won't be admissible if it was illegally taken.
> 
> I have no idea if that holds up in real life or not, just something to think about ;-)


May not be admissible in court but how many DAs would prosecute when they know the charges are false? In my mind, the risk is bigger not having a recording than having an illegal recording.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

UpNorthDriver said:


> I'd like a dashcam to protect me against false accusations and give me evidence if I am assaulted. It'd be a bonus if it also filmed the road, but my main interest is in a discreet inward facing camera. Some people may not like being on camera, and give me poor reviews as a result. I'd like something that the rider generally will not eve notice. If fellow posters can confirm riders don't care about being recorded (the videos would all just be deleted/overwritten anyway unless there's an incident of some kind), then it doesn't have to be discreet.


Even if I had a discrete camera, I would still have to display a sign in in my state because we have 2 party consent laws. At least in my situation, the pax knows exactly what is being recorded. If they don't like the camera, they can order another ride.

1500+ rides with a camera and no one has opted to take another ride. They usually ask questions but I think it's an excellent deterrent. I haven't had any false accusations towards me that I'm aware of.


----------



## SunnEx (Jun 4, 2017)

i sign up for this too bro


----------



## NightRider1907 (May 2, 2017)

Besides the legal ramifications, is there any "discreet" cabin only audio/video recording device exist?

Price does not matter.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

NightRider1907 said:


> Besides the legal ramifications, is there any "discreet" cabin only audio/video recording device exist?
> 
> Price does not matter.


There's keyfob cameras on eBay with tiny lenses and a wide array of enthusiast mods if you're feeling ambitious. Price is less the issue vs ambition to add a large battery, memory cards, camera extension cables, etc, but you could damn near wire a mouse for av. Model airplane pilots use them for flight recorders.


----------



## garkings888 (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been using transcend drivepro520 so far very good its a dual camera one facing front and the second one you can rotate from front to back and has ir ( infrared) for nightime driving. It cost around $190 also the rear camera is not that noticeable by passengers


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Even if I had a discrete camera, I would still have to display a sign in in my state because we have 2 party consent laws. At least in my situation, the pax knows exactly what is being recorded. If they don't like the camera, they can order another ride.
> 
> 1500+ rides with a camera and no one has opted to take another ride. They usually ask questions but I think it's an excellent deterrent. I haven't had any false accusations towards me that I'm aware of.


Tell them it's for both the passenger and driver protection.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SatMan said:


> Tell them it's for both the passenger and driver protection.


I did neglect to mention that in my post but I do.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

UpNorthDriver said:


> I'd like a dashcam to protect me against false accusations and give me evidence if I am assaulted. It'd be a bonus if it also filmed the road, but my main interest is in a discreet inward facing camera. Some people may not like being on camera, and give me poor reviews as a result. I'd like something that the rider generally will not eve notice. If fellow posters can confirm riders don't care about being recorded (the videos would all just be deleted/overwritten anyway unless there's an incident of some kind), then it doesn't have to be discreet.


I have played around with various apps on both android and iOS for a few years. I thought I had a good solution, but ultimately it meant having another window mount in order to get a wide enough view. Plus using a single phone for uber app/nav puts it at the wrong direction for decent recording. I want it for interior of the car recording. I don't drive much at night, so infrared/night vision isn't important. I do like the dual camera recorders, but at >$150 too expensive.
I did buy the APEMAN C470 off Amazon for $56. Put it in the car last night, just under the rear view mirror and pointed into the car. Drove 2 hours this morning and I am THRILLED with the audio and video quality.
I ran the wire across the headliner, down the pillar and across the dash to the power outlet. It turns on/off automatically and hopefully will be set and forget unless I need the footage for some reason.


----------

